# do they make extended wobble bolts



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

as title says i wanna run a 5 mm spacer do they make extended wobble bolts


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sadly, no, they do not exist.

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?4794694


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

But you can convert to studs and run wobble bolts


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

wait cant i run a 5mm safely without getting longer studs


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

imas1313 said:


> wait cant i run a 5mm safely without getting longer studs


5mm is pushing it.

Most I've ever done with stock lug bolts is 3mm. You will be fine though.


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

i hope that the inner lip wont hit my coil due to the high offset 17x9 et42


----------



## VWGTI4fun (May 6, 2009)

imas1313 said:


> wait cant i run a 5mm safely without getting longer studs


If the bolts will screw in the hub at least 4 full turns, you are good.


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> But you can convert to studs and run wobble bolts


a lil confused on this


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

In stead of lug bolts you convert to studs and the lug nuts wobble so you can run any size spacers.


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

how do the nuts wobble on the stud im a lil confused on that sorry


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They wobble the same way as the lug bolts do. The seat of the lug nut moves side to side.


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

and where are these


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

I will have to check on a price. They are more expensive than just wobble bolts.


----------



## imas1313 (Jul 28, 2008)

http://adaptitusa.com/14mmx150lugboltstudconversionkit20pack.aspx


----------

